# VOIP > Software Reviews >  Asterisk 1.4 unveiled!

## koem

http://www.digium.com/en/mediacenter...id=Asterisk1.4

Υπομονή ως τον Οκτώβρη...

* Generic Jitter Buffer
Improves the quality of a call during network congestion.
* Asterisk Extension Language Version 2
Simplifies programming and dial plan configuration.
* T.38
Allows IP FAXes to pass through the server.
* Jabber/Jingle/GoogleTalk
Supports compatibility with all of these networks.
* Increased language capabilities
Offers new language capabilities in English, Spanish and French as well as new sounds and improved sentence structure support. Unified Messaging- integrates voicemail, email, and fax into a central mailbox where users can send, retrieve and manage all of their messages using any communication device.
* Whisper Paging
Allows for selective, pre-programmed call interruption with controlled volume levels and muting capabilities.

----------

